# New Here



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi aly welcome to the hf!! have a nice time posting!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there and welcome! Hope you like it here and can't wait to see pics Where are you normally from?


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm not really "from" anywhere. I've been an army brat all my life.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

well, where do you call home?

welcome!! enjoy posting


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome Kickshaw. And I guess I would consider PA or OH my home.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and have fun posting with us and perhaps catching some carrots,...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome Aly . Sorry for the late reply being really busy with work here 

Hope you enjoy your stay here and have fun posting.

Regards


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you. Everyone seems really nice here.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! If you have any questions about the forum don't hesitate to ask! Also, the "using the horse forum" area might be a big help! 

Glad to have you here!

BTW I love big horses! 17.1...Very Nice!!


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks.

RusticWildFire thank you for the tip. I also love big horses. :wink:


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride, ma'am


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi aly!
welcomed to the HF!! hope you enjoy the site!!!
just wondering if your still a army brat wont the military pay to ship her home?


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Kentucky.

And Kansas Twister no the army does not pay to ship her back. We have to pay to send her back ourselves.


----------

